# Hopefully not just another Dust Collection thread...



## augerpro (Aug 17, 2017)

Hi all, first post here! I'm in the process of designing a DC system for my new house and had a couple questions. It will be based around the Oneida Mini Gorilla and probably 2729 pipe.

1) Bill Pentz's site claims my Oneida will not be any good when dropping down to the typical port size on my handheld power tools? Specifically I'll mostly be using a Festool TS55 saw, Dewalt 790 miter saw, and Ridgid router (probably to be replaced by a Dewalt 618), how true is this?

2) How loud is the Oneida Mini Gorilla?

3) I'm looking to build hoods for the miter saw and router "station". Plenty of good examples out there for the miter saw, but the router station has me a bit stumped. Here is a pic of the router station:










Basically I use use an overhang off my bench, with a removable top of particle board, so I can replace it easily when it becomes chewed up from the router and drilling through it to fasten pieces. I did a quick mockup of a hood, but I' wondering if you have any better ideas?


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

I am not a fan of large systems of pipes. I use multiple DC around the shop. Large shop vacs for hand tools.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Welcome to Lumberjocks


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

DC's are not made to be choked down by small hoses and ports. They aren't made to work that way. They move large volumes at low levels of static pressure (resistance to air flow). Large pipes and ports allow that low level of resistance. Shop Vacs are the opposite and maybe better suited for what you want to do. They move smaller volumes of air at very high SP. There will be some who will tell you that the DC works just fine with a small hose, so maybe you need to see for yourself if it delivers the performance you want. It didn't work for me.

PS: welcome!


----------



## augerpro (Aug 17, 2017)

Thanks for the replies! I do intend to keep the DC system for the hoods, so what do you guys think of my hood design for the router station?

What are some reasonably priced shop vacs to use with the handheld tools dust collection?


----------



## TungOil (Jan 16, 2017)

I think Fred is right on this- the router and track saw will be better served from a decent shop vac. The miter saw however I believe will work better connected to a DC as long as you keep the piping large enough and use a well designed hood that catches the chips as they come off the blade. Miter saws are notoriously difficult to collect BTW, so don't expect perfection.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

Shop vacs come in 2 types: cheap and expensive. The expensive ones (Fein, Festool, Bosch, and a handful of others) don't necessarily do things a lot better, but they are much more quiet (repeat: they are much more quiet). That seems to be a concern for you, so you might want to consider the expensive route. If you don't (and I can't blame you) then I see most of the cheaper ones as being more or less equal. But I would try to buy one that has the attachments with it, and a 2 1/4" hose is better for general cleanup type stuff, but usually the 1 1/4" hose is better for tool use. Also consider getting one that has "stuff" available for it (Kobalt, Shop Vac, the more common names). That stuff can be the other hose, different attachments, or even the bags (useful at times) and filters. I'd comment on the roter hood but I dn't uinderstand how you intend to use it. Is for a router table or hand held use?


----------



## augerpro (Aug 17, 2017)

> I d comment on the roter hood but I dn t uinderstand how you intend to use it. Is for a router table or hand held use?
> 
> - Fred Hargis


Handheld use. Mostly speaker enclosures. I typically clamp the piece along the front edge of the table, and work on the overhanging tabletop end. So dust typically gets thrown to the right and to the back. This where I would put a large DC port. I'm thinking the top of the hood could be angled so I have good visibility and so it directs airflow to the port, like a big scoop.


----------



## augerpro (Aug 17, 2017)

Question on hoses at Amazon: Powertec Clear Flexible hose or Fulton Ultra-Flex Clear Vue?


----------



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

If your router use is mostly handheld, I'd just get a router with built in DC capability; eg. I use a Dewalt attached to a Festool vac which does a good, although not perfect job at DC. You won't get much dust control from a hood with a handheld router.


----------



## augerpro (Aug 17, 2017)

> If your router use is mostly handheld, I d just get a router with built in DC capability; eg. I use a Dewalt attached to a Festool vac which does a good, although not perfect job at DC. You won t get much dust control from a hood with a handheld router.
> 
> - Manitario


Yes that is what I'm doing, I just don't know which shop vac to get.

Regarding the hoses that will be for hoods and or bench tools that can support larger hose size. I'm just not sure how the Powertec or Fulton differ. Powertec also has a anti-static hose too, only 1 uninformative review though.


----------



## augerpro (Aug 17, 2017)

I think I'll get a Ridgid 1450 for the dust collection on the handheld power tools since I need a shop vac anyway. If I'm not happy with it and the Mini Gorilla doesn't work well either I'll look at something like Fein.

Now about those hoses for the hoods…


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

I would go with this, it seems a lot simpler.


----------



## augerpro (Aug 17, 2017)

> I would go with this, it seems a lot simpler.
> 
> - Fred Hargis


I apologize, I'm not being clear with my aims and what I'm doing. For the router and miter saw I will use BOTH the tool's DC (via shop vac) AND a hood to collect stray particles (via Oneida MG). It's not either/or. In fact I have that Oneida piece and will use it when routing an edge.

So my questions are pertaining to the hood design, what hose to use to connect to the hood (and handheld tool when making my own hose), and what a good shop vac to do this with would be.

Hope that clears up some confusion?


----------



## augerpro (Aug 17, 2017)

Which is better, many holes along the tabletop, or a single 4" port on a back wall?


----------



## augerpro (Aug 17, 2017)

Better illustration of choices:


----------



## Runner (Apr 13, 2016)

I don't have a good solution for you as I do all my routing outside. Maybe try the new Oneida router dust hood?

I have the Mini Gorilla and use it with a 5" flex hose reduced to 4" tool ports. Works really well for me, but I don't use any rigid ducting. It is not powerful enough for long ductwork. The unit itself is about as loud as my shopvac, but since it's a lower frequency it doesn't feel as loud. I always wear hearing protection.


----------



## augerpro (Aug 17, 2017)

As I mentioned, I do have the Oneida router hood. But it isn't perfect (nothing is on a router). So I'm using several levels of dust collection.


----------



## Siv (Nov 3, 2016)

Personally, I would do away with the hood - it's bound to get in the way and I would find that more annoying than the dust. The downdraft idea is cool - it can also do double duty as a sanding station.


----------



## moke (Oct 19, 2010)

Maybe I'm missing something, but my impression is that you think that with a DC system there is this great suction to suck up chips and all the dust….from my experience that is not the case…it is rather subtle as a apposed to this huge vortex.

Hoods like the canvas ones for a miter saw catch the sawdust that shoots out of the saw and drops/directs it into a DC port. Yes a lot of dust will get pulled in, but not like you are thinking…..Maybe I have gotten the wrong impression. I think as Siv said that hood will be a huge PITA….keep the downdraft system. You could freehand route on top of it and sand too. You will have to move the port down into the side plate of your bench and build an angled aid inside the downdraft to help with collection…..research down draft table construction.

DC systems are never totally dustless, for instance the nice table saw cuts are made with a zero clearance plate…that is a long ways from dustless. I am happy if the DC gets 50% in that instance. Don't throw away your shop vac and broom for any woodworking.
Just my .02
Good Luck..
Mike


----------



## altiplano (Mar 4, 2017)

I'd save the hassle of the hood for the router and just clamp your flex hose it whatever to the end of your bench where the missed shavings are directed.

The most significant things IMO though:
Get a router with well designed dust collection.
Get a performance designed vacuum ie. Festool or Fein.
That's a big chunk of the dust collected between those 2 things…


----------

